# Trust company vs Brokerage vs Bank ...



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

If you follow the link, there's an article that outlines the differences between a Trust company account, a brokerage account, and a bank account, and what happens during a bankruptcy.

http://ltadvisors.net/Info/PreferASecureFinancialInstitution.htm

--sgl


----------

